# Medium vs Large bindings for size 11



## Epic

According to sizing charts I can go either way; is there an advantage going with a medium vs a large? I would assume the medium might be more responsive?


----------



## EatMyTracers

Size 11 is going to be tough to fit in medium bindings.


----------



## return2heaven

are you talking about burton bindings?

I wear a size 8 boot and bought a burton small binding (8 being the max for S like your 11 is the max for M). while the boot fit the baseplate and heel cup better than a M, the straps were just too small. even though it was doable, it was a huge pain in the ass strapping in. what i found that worked best for me was getting medium straps and using them on my S binding. perfect fit.

unless you're planning on doing what i did, i would go for the Large.


----------



## Epic

I was planning on getting the cartel reflex or reflex limited to go with imperial size 11 boots. Guess I'll be getting the large, thanks. They should be no problem with any boards over 250mm waist right?

Edit: the imperial boot size 11 say they have the profile of a size 10, would that make any difference?


----------



## BiG NicK

Using size 11 burton rulers with large cartel bindings here. I definitely would not want the medium. It would be too tight of a fit to strap in. Performance wise, I don't see how there could be much of a difference... just the slight difference in weight but it's not really much.


----------



## Rufus

If you've got Burton boots and bindings a medium binding works great with size 11 boots.


----------



## notfound

Epic said:


> According to sizing charts I can go either way; is there an advantage going with a medium vs a large? I would assume the medium might be more responsive?


I didn't want to open a brand new thread as I have the exact same dilemma. 
I bought Burton Ambush in size 11 the other day and am now looking for bindings/board. 

I am thinking of getting Large Cartels but due to the new mini-discs they might be kinda difficult to center. Is there anyone who runs medium bindings with size 11?


----------



## Lamps

Rufus said:


> If you've got Burton boots and bindings a medium binding works great with size 11 boots.


Plus one on this


----------



## hktrdr

notfound said:


> I didn't want to open a brand new thread as I have the exact same dilemma.
> I bought Burton Ambush in size 11 the other day and am now looking for bindings/board.
> 
> I am thinking of getting Large Cartels but due to the new mini-discs they might be kinda difficult to center. Is there anyone who runs medium bindings with size 11?


Cartels do not have mini disks - no Burton bindings do.


----------



## hktrdr

BiG NicK said:


> Using size 11 burton rulers with large cartel bindings here. I definitely would not want the medium. It would be too tight of a fit to strap in. Performance wise, I don't see how there could be much of a difference... just the slight difference in weight but it's not really much.


That sounds very strange...



Rufus said:


> If you've got Burton boots and bindings a medium binding works great with size 11 boots.


... and this sounds correct.

See here for another thread (with pictures) for the exact same boot-binding combo. The tray of the medium Cartel should be plenty big enough and a better fit than the large. If the straps really turn out to be a problem, can always use a large strap with the medium binding.


----------



## notfound

hktrdr said:


> Cartels do not have mini disks - no Burton bindings do.


Here ... Burton calls them Reflex disks -- they are much smaller than the plates in a non-reflex version which is no longer available. The holes on each side of the 4x4 plate are so close, it really limits possible toe-heel settings, i.e., the boot cannot be properly centrered.


----------



## MarshallV82

Burton - Medium for Size 11

Rome L/XL for Size 11

Raiden - L for size 11 


In my experience... 


Have Fun!


----------



## hktrdr

notfound said:


> Here ... Burton calls them Reflex disks -- they are much smaller than the plates in a non-reflex version which is no longer available. The holes on each side of the 4x4 plate are so close, it really limits possible toe-heel settings, i.e., the boot cannot be properly centrered.


Wrong, the Re:flex disk is not a mini disk. It is a different concept, the Re:flex disk has cut outs and grooves so that the baseplate can flex more plus the disk itself can flex, as opposed to mini disks like Ride or Union which reduce the size of the disk.


----------



## dreampow

Epic said:


> According to sizing charts I can go either way; is there an advantage going with a medium vs a large? I would assume the medium might be more responsive?


You *NEED* the medium bindings, I have size 11 rulers and last season bought restricted cartels in large, couldn't get them centered. 

On contacting burton they told me I NEEDED the mediums and they kindly let me exchange.

Now they fit perfect in the medium cartels and are centered on the board.

Do not get large bindings. 

For non burton boots some 11s may need a Large though so others beware.


----------



## notfound

dreampow said:


> You *NEED* the medium bindings, I have size 11 rulers and last season bought restricted cartels in large, couldn't get them centered.
> 
> On contacting burton they told me I NEEDED the mediums and they kindly let me exchange.
> 
> Now they fit perfect in the medium cartels and are centered on the board.
> 
> Do not get large bindings.
> 
> For non burton boots some 11s may need a Large though so others beware.


Thanks so much.. I'll get Medium Cartels then


----------

